# Mangrove Jacks Czech Pilsner - slow start



## trustyrusty (6/9/16)

Hi There, this is my first Pilsner, after about 24 hrs there is no bubbling when there normally would be...
I am not sure if Pilsners are normally like this or maybe they don;t bubble much when fermenting..
The packet of kit yeast was only 5g - which seemed a low to me. There is slight action on the top. I have given a bit of a shake to FV. Just wondered if this was normal for Pilsner, but yeast seems standard kit yeast - would not think is special Pilsner yeast. The recipe is very simple 1 Kg dextrose, the exact recommendations... Probably could have made a starter?

Pitched at 22 deg, and is 19.8 deg now so temp ok..

cheers


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/9/16)

The Workhorse yeast supplied is not a Lager yeast as such so your temp range is spot on so you probably just need to wait another day. My only experiences with MJ yeasts is that they can be a bit slow off the mark if pitched dry. These days I hydrate them and they go off like rockets.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/9/16)

Thanks - MJ only 5g - so probably sugar have hydrated with a little dextrose or something to get 'em fired up for the big pool 

I think the shaking has helped...might give it a really good shake up / wake up


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/9/16)

Non wuckers - I use a cup's worth of water that has been boiled and cooled down to about 35c in a container that has been starsanned. Pitch yeast into it, cover with wrap for a half an hour and then stirred for a minute or two. Should be nice and frothy. May not be textbook but it works for me.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/9/16)

righto, so dont use any sugars/LDM in it?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/9/16)

Textbooks say no but I always give mine a teaspoon of white sugar to feed on Old Pizza dough trick...


----------



## wynnum1 (6/9/16)

With the yeast be careful of flies they are drawn to the smell of the yeast had it covered and they got in.


----------



## HBHB (6/9/16)

Lack of bubbling means nothing other than that the CO2 is probably escaping the fermenter via the path of least resistance....like the grommet or lid seal. Fermentation can be confirmed or ruled out with a hydrometer reading some time after the typical 24+ hr lag phase and log phase are complete.

Have no fear.

Better still, when the brew is done, take the airlock and adjust it with a hammer and replace it all with some gladwrap. Google images - "fermenter gladwrap" and be at peace with the decision to be free of airlocks forever after.

(enter the gladwrap haters and blurb about imaginary oxidation)


----------



## wynnum1 (7/9/16)

With these small packets of yeast buy two brews and use both yeasts in the first brew and reuse in the next if its good to drink the yeast is OK to reuse and can store in the fridge. When yeast slurry is stored in the fridge the yeast produces more co2 and have to be careful that it does not turn into a bottle bomb .


----------



## trustyrusty (7/9/16)

Thanks I will keep the yeast and use with next packet..if it is good.. 

I don't have leaking, if I un-clip the locks the water level drops on the airlock... so I think that is fine...but glad wrap maybe a way to

go...I have seen that before..


Bubbling more today, but not active as normal brews..

cheers


----------



## Garfield (7/9/16)

I ditched airlocks some time back and have never regretted the decision. There's something very satisfying about watching your yeasts create a wave of foaming babies though a piece of cling film. You'll learn to recognize fermentation progress in the krausen soon enough (which will come in very handy when you get onto a true lager yeast strain).

I like that pizza dough starter. If 5g of yeast isn't foaming after 10 mins in a 37 degree starter i wouldn't bake OR brew with it.

It's not too late to repitch


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/9/16)

Good point about repitching - if the brew is still yet to get its finger out by tonight I would not think twice about throwing another packet in. If you have any Coopers packs in your fridge then they would do the job.


----------



## trustyrusty (8/9/16)

Thanks bubbling fine.. 3rd day, bubble every 5 sec, 19.8 degrees so I think is fine...

BTW is worth keeping the yeast other than for another boost if needed, but is the MJ stock yeast a good one.. better than the Coopers stock?
cheers


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (8/9/16)

Coopers one is likely to be on par or better. Mangrove Jacks premiuim yeasts (one that come in their Craft Series Pouches) are another story - they are on par with most other premium yeasts IMHO.


----------



## trustyrusty (10/9/16)

Interesting.... it is bubbling nicely - bubble every 2 sec now - and FV has gone up to 20.3 deg from 19.8 deg.. Most of my brews will start strong and tail off, this seems to be the other way around... must be the MJ yeast..I guess


----------

